# Who can



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

correctly identify these birds? They were on the Texas Prairie flying over the rice fields.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hate to say it, but they look like Seagulls to me ???


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You can't tell from the picture but they are big birds.
A lot larger than seagulls.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

It is kind of hard to tell from the picture, but maybe they are Canadian Geese. The geese are definitely on the move now, at least around here (Michigan), starting their migration. I don't know... :-\


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The geese have been migrating down here.
We mainly get snows and specks, very seldom see a Canadian. If we do its a lesser.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Their flight patterns seem very disorganized??


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It was at that time but its not always.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Had been hearing there was big flocks of snows in the area but we only saw specks today. The pictures is of pelicans. Its the farthest I have ever seen them from the coast. I hope all the hunters in the area relies what they are seeing before they pull the trigger.


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Yep, there were large flocks of white pelicans passing through north Texas three weeks ago. Should be a bunch of them down there now.


----------

